# The "NEW" Uni-Knot . . . Anyone Heard Of This ?



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*The "NEW" Uni-Knot . . . Anyone Heard Of This ?






http://www.fishing.sh/htmfiles/knots/newuniknot.html









http://www.fishing.sh/htmfiles/knots/catspaw.html







*


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

looks more like a clinch knot and probably won't work with braid


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it. And the uni knot sure ain't broke. My $.02.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

To me, it looks like a Clinch Knot with a Uni Knot tied over the "twisted section".


----------

